# Cajun Microwave



## chickenhead

Don't know where to put this thread...kick it off if you want to...













IMG_0551.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






The Cajun microwave in action...I saw one online and decided to build one. 













IMG_0552.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Inside..













IMG_0553.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Thermometer 













IMG_0554.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Inside...I have since replaced the wood supports with aluminum angle. 













IMG_0555.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Yardbird quarters...













IMG_0556.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Done...overdone...













IMG_0575.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Fire!













IMG_0576.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Fire!













IMG_0577.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Grill?













IMG_0578.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Meat on grill...













IMG_0810.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Pork shoulder experiment..













IMG_0812.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Jeff's rub...













IMG_0813.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






In the Hole...













IMG_0814.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Fire on...













IMG_0820.JPG



__ chickenhead
__ Nov 26, 2012






Nice bed of coals, went on for 6 hours...sorry no Q view. The Phone was dead when I took it off. I will be throwing a 15lb. turkey in this weekend. let's see how that goes?


----------



## shoneyboy

Great job......Is that a sink for the fire box? Great thought.......A turkey will do great in a Cajun Microwave.....Depending on how deep you built it, you may want to cover it with some foil till the end so it doesn't dry out or burn the skin........


----------



## chickenhead

!


----------



## roller

Nice job ! I have always wanted one...


----------



## smokinhusker

Nice...I'd use one of those!


----------



## shoneyboy

Here are some pictures of a couple that my son and I built........The top one, the lid and the meat tray in the bottom was made from materials that the customer provided....We cut and fab the lid and the interrior, which was made out of stainless steel that we provided....The second one we cut and fabed the the lid, liner and meat tray....On both of them, the customer provided the wooded box so they could save some money......













169307_3568604022162_976371626_o.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















177734_3568591741855_2056984406_o.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















288300_3568591501849_37303176_o.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















336401_3568602862133_1544421747_o.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















468771_3568621582601_1388300256_o.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















473815_3568590901834_644606828_o.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















474416_3568584261668_6233496_o.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















474416_3568584261668_6233496_o.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















222178_1665495445637_5818308_n.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















222178_1665495325634_8184521_n.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















229135_1665499005726_6430137_n.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















DSCN1307.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















DSCN1314.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















DSCN1317.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















DSCN1322.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


















DSCN1321.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 27, 2012


----------



## chickenhead

Shoneyboy that's an awesome build!


----------



## shoneyboy

Chickenhead, Thanks, the larger was for a friend of mine, we traded some work out. I needed someone to do some electrical work and he wanted a Cajun Microwave to cook  for a restaurant with.....Great deal for both of us.......


----------



## roller

SB that is a great build...


----------



## dward51

I think that's the first home build of  a cajun microwave I've seen.  Most of them I've seen are very long (for a whole hog), I think the smaller square one is a great idea.

Neat build


----------



## shoneyboy

Roller said:


> SB that is a great build...


Thanks .....


----------



## jarjarchef

Those are very cool....


----------



## calismokedog

This a cool invention... i would like to know what you line the inside with?

I'm thinking of making one for my Brother-in-law, he likes to cook young pigs in the ground.


----------



## mike johnson

Shoneyboy those look great. I was wondering if you have a link for how to build one of these?


----------



## chickenhead

I used sheet aluminium to line the inside of mine...


----------



## shoneyboy

Mike Johnson said:


> Shoneyboy those look great. I was wondering if you have a link for how to build one of these?


I don't, but if you want to discuss it....feel free to PM me .....


----------



## jetman

Oh, I so have to build one! Must be a sign from the smoking meat gods, there's even a double stainless steel sink in the scrap bin at work just begging me too build my own 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jetman<<<


----------



## 05sprcrw

I may have to be building one of those great work and it looks like it cooks well too.


----------



## shoneyboy

It does cook very well, it works in an indirect method...The fire is built on top and the meat or food is placed underneath to be heated like in an oven...... it’s basically a wooden box. The exterior on ones that I built were wood (that my buddies built to save a few dollars)and I lined the interior with stainless steel and fabricated the lid. I like to use stainless on the inside for several reasons:

it helps with retaining heat
it makes it easier to cleaning
the person that wanted it had plenty of money to spend on something that they wanted…$$$..I don’t have money like that…LOL
I insulated the space between the wood and the stainless with “duct liner” to help retain the heat, but the yellow or pink stuff from Home Depot will work too…..Adding the interior stainless can get really expensive though….. I have seen them built both ways and it’s really up to what you have to spend….The lid is made from black iron steel. I made the larger one from material that I bought and I made the smaller one from materials that the customer had to help save him a few dollars….. They both work great!!! It can take the toughest piece of meat you have and make it fork tender….It is not like smoking though, so don’t think you will get that same smokey taste you do when smoking something, but it is fun and a fantastic way to cook !!!! Especially on a cool night, you can sit by the fire, roasting hotdogs with the kids. Then open that baby up and you have a brisket that is fork tender cooking inside…. You haven’t had such a good time that that…….If anyone needs any information or help feel free to shoot me a PM....I'd be glad to help in anyway I can......ShoneyBoy


----------



## carrol rhodes

Here is a link that has plans on how to build a cajun microwave.

http://cajunmicrowaveplans.com/


----------



## roller

Thanks Carrol !


----------



## rwray

IMG_1035[1].JPG



__ rwray
__ Apr 23, 2013






This is my home built cajun microwave. It can cook 2 80lb hogs at a time


----------



## shoneyboy

rwray said:


> IMG_1035[1].JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ rwray
> __ Apr 23, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my home built cajun microwave. It can cook 2 80lb hogs at a time


----------



## justinangona2

image.jpg



__ justinangona2
__ Jul 20, 2014


----------



## justinangona2

image.jpg



__ justinangona2
__ Jul 20, 2014


----------



## justinangona2

image.jpg



__ justinangona2
__ Jul 20, 2014


----------



## justinangona2

image.jpg



__ justinangona2
__ Jul 20, 2014


----------



## justinangona2

little hobby of mine to get me out the house. If anyone needs help on building one just ask and I'll help best I can.


----------



## 1sikgti

Hello, new to the site will like some advise on what type of lining should I used for the inside  ( aluminum flashing ) will it take the heat ?  Thanks in advance


----------



## stollies1

Hi everyone. Newbie here.
Just wondering if the top part just dit flat on top . Also how do you line the box with the metal? Thanks Vic


----------

